# 1070 john deere repair manual



## big wig (Jul 17, 2021)

does anyone have good repair manual or no were to get one. my injection pump is leaking into the crankcase on my 1070 and has no pressure i was wanting to try to repair it or atlaest pull and take to a rebuilder


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

WOW I noticed JD is very proud of their 1070 TM!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi big wig,

We have an injection pump guru that visits this forum occasionally... thepumpguysc. Try to contact him for advice on your injection pump.

You might get by with an I&T shop manual for your tractor. 








John Deere Tractor Repair Manual 670, 770, 870, 970, 1070


Fix your John Deere 670, 770, 870, 970 or 1070 model tractor using the John Deere Tractor Repair Manual by Clymer. Free shipping & best price.




www.themotorbookstore.com


----------

